
Ask HN: Why do sites give login page (instead of marketing) when I return? - pbnjay
I wanted to show someone an app I use but had to open the page in incognito just to get the marking page to show up.<p>I can find the login button just fine! I don&#x27;t understand why they feel the need to save me the click.<p>Is there some sort of important metric I&#x27;m missing that makes this an amazing pattern for UX?
======
herbst
sounds stupid. I wouldnt do that. I dont link the logo back to marketing for
logged in users but its always there.

